# Thousands of 3" pieces???



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

I have thousands of 3inch quilt pieces cut out. They are from a quilt shop...anyway.... they were given to me. All 3 inch prints, all colors, NO solids. SO, what pattern would you folks suggest to use up all these pieces?? If you can attach a link I would appreciate it.


----------



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

Have you seen this gal's site?
http://quiltville.com/
Lots of free patterns. Her focus is on using what you have (aka scraps ) so you should be able to find something great.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I cut all my scraps and cut to different sizes... Keep them till I enough for a quilt. Just make a mix match of them in a quilt... Light/dark pieces....2or 3 in rows then a solid strip and repeat for your sizes.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

What fun!


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been dying to do a rainbow quilt, but I don't quite heve the scraps yet... maybe next year. 
What I mean is, just use a simple pattern like brick wall, start with red in one corner and progress through the spectrum toward purple diagonally across the quilt. 
But then I love rainbows!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I have cut blocks from my scraps and made 16 patch blocks. 16 different materals in each block. Lot of the blocks sure some of same in the next block. I had lot of one of kinds to a few of a kind. I just sewed kind of light and dark. Then set the blocks with strips/slashing. This is what I came up with.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Luv2farm

Have you seen this one on quilterscache?

http://www.quilterscache.com/T/ThousandPyramidsBlock.html

You could print out the templete to the size that you want it to be.... and there are several different layouts shown, so you could make a few and still make them all different.

Then there is just simple the nine or four patch layouts to work with. If you haven't exploded quilterscache.com yet.... you could be in for a real treat. 

http://www.quilterscache.com/index.html

Ok my job is done for the day..... I have enabled another quilter. Love those short to do list.... this way I know have done something and can check it off my list. LOL

Happy Quilting Hugs,
RedHeadedTricia


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I just finished the center of 4 quilts...I do like string quilts...I make 6" blocks as my fav rulers are 6". Some of the squares are plain and others are strip pieced. I need to buy the border colors but I plan on 3 strips 2" each. I have 108 sqs in each one. This winter was my use up the stash quilts...made 7.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Back in 1999, a bunch of us did Y2K swaps. I did one using 30's repro prints, the Aunt Graces... so, I still have a box of 2000 3 inch squares. (that I hadn't thought about in a while till I read your post).

There were lots of Y2K quilts made... I bet if you google them, you'll see.

When I get the time, I'll do something like this:

http://quiltville.com/gallery/amylstarstruck1.jpg

dawn


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

I had a checkbook box full of 2.5 inch pieces that I've just sewn together into 4-patch blocks...........now to put them together with solid 4.5 inch solid blocks and make a quilt - It deffinitely will be colorful - so far can't decide on a solid color for the other block, but thinking of burnt orange (love all oranges) or a mossy green. It will be for an everyday quilt - so color is not real important, but I do believe once it is done, it will be a favorite quilt. I also have some children's fabic; not enough to make much with, so might just do the same thing - cut it into small squares, make the 4-patch block, and then set it into a child's quilt using teal, or burnt orange, or mauve - depending on the dominant color of the blocks, of course. 

I wound up with 81 4.5 inch 4-patch blocks out of the checkbook box full, so imagine how many quilts you could get out of your 1,000's of squares... wow! a treasure trove!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

sewsilly said:


> Back in 1999, a bunch of us did Y2K swaps. I did one using 30's repro prints, the Aunt Graces... so, I still have a box of 2000 3 inch squares. (that I hadn't thought about in a while till I read your post).
> 
> There were lots of Y2K quilts made... I bet if you google them, you'll see.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the great ideas!! I love the above design. What pattern is it?? I need instructions.....although I think I see the sew pattern. :grin: I'll keep you all posted!!


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Just sew them into strips, then alternate a solid strip with a printed one. Some of the prettiest quilts are made with scraps and no pattern.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

Scrappy Quilt!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I like the idea of sewing 16 squares together to make 12" scrappy blocks. Then use a solid color sashing (and maybe contrast cornerstones) to set the blocks together. Use solids for a narrow frame and wider border to complete the quilt.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Garnet, if the 16 patch is smaller pieces a frame around the blocks then set with slashing, I think. Least that is how I plan to do the smaller 16 patches. I am just getting there to making blocks. I am planning I think on the small ones a white frame then the darker color slashing. Most any color would work I guess. I did blocks for three quilt tops with the white frame and have not set the slashing in yet. I have not figure out if I want corner blocks or not. It does help set off the blocks.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

How about a scrappy double or triple irish chain. The triple irish chain is on my to do list, someday.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Colorado, I agree. A frame around 16" scrappy blocks and then sashing would be attractive. I would probably just use sashing without cornerstones.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Put two squares right sides together. Sew two seams digonally across the squares (the seams will be 1 inch apart for 1/2 inch seam allounce). Cut inbetween the two seams. Now you have two triangles sewn together in a square. I put light and dark colors together. arrange squares together so that the same colors don't touch. Presto innumerable pattern options that look like you put tons of work into it.


----------

